# Makita 18 V irritation



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a Makita BHP452HW 1/2" 18V LI drill. It works fine. There are 2 things, I think Makita should have done differently.
1. There is no spare bit holder. It's an option.
2. The light is nice, but doesn't shine on where the bit is!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pirate said:


> I have a Makita BHP452HW 1/2" 18V LI drill. It works fine. There are 2 things, I think Makita should have done differently.
> 1. There is no spare bit holder. It's an option.
> 2. The light is nice, but doesn't shine on where the bit is!


Make your own



















........I agree with the light.......


----------

